# Lekarze > Forum gastrologiczne >  Żółte dłonie, stopy, miejsca na twarzy

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.
Mam pytanie, jaka może być przyczyna bardzo żółtego wnętrza dłoni, stóp, niektórych części ciała? Nie palę papierosów, nie pijam często soków marchewkowych ani nie spożywam dużej ilości marchwi. Rok temu na badaniu krwi miałam lekko podniesiony poziom bilirubiny. Obawiam się, że to może być przyczyna jakiejś choroby? Bardzo proszę o odpowiedź. 
Joanna

----------


## Krzysztof

Ponownie powinien być skontrolowany poziom bilirubiny, a także inne enzymy wątrobowe - szczególnie Aspat i Alat. W zalezności od wyników tych badań - dalsza diagnostyka. Zażółcenie powłok może miec różne przyc zyny, zwykle związane jest z chorobami wątroby - bardziej lub mniej poważnymi (zapalenia wąttroby, zastój żółci, choroba gilberta itd). Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziękuję uprzejmie za odpowiedź, udam się na badania krwi i zapewne więcej wtedy się dowiem.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zrobiłam badania krwi i proszę o interpretację wyników:
GLUKOZA 5,2mmol/L
BILIRUBINA całk. - 4,2 umol/L
ALAT - 16 U/L
ASAT - 27 U/L
GGTP - 9 U/L

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podaję jeszcze normy do wyników :
GLUKOZA :3,6-5,6mmil/L
BILIRUBINA - 5,0-20,0 mmol/L
ALAT - 10 - 35 U/L
ASAT: 10 - 35 U/L
GGTP: 9 - 35 U/L

----------


## orpo

Witam, mam podobny problem z żółtymi dłońmi i stopami (zauważyłem również że wiele osób zgłasza ten sam problem ale nie odnajdują tak jak ja pomocy). Badania wątrobowe wszystkie w normie nie palę papierosów nie piję skoków marchewkowych, nie piję alkoholu. Problem nasila się jak zjem słodycze lub tłuste jedzenie ale lekarze nie widzą w tym nic dziwnego. Jeśli ktoś już znalazł jakąś pomoc bardzo proszę o namiary. dziękuję .  Czy ludzi da się zbadać na podstawie spożywania jakieś określonej diety czy tylko z wywiadu i badań wątrobowych.

----------


## asgumtree

rozwiązałem ten problem, lekarze rozkładali ręce, nie piję soków marchewkowych, nie palę , nie piję żadne solarium  badania usg ok. wątroba ok. itd..    napisz zwyczajnie Ci powiem jak mi się udało,  ŻADNYCH PIENIęDZY    zwyczjnie CI pomogę !!!  asgumtree@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niestety badania AST I ALT nie pokazuja faktycznego stanu watroby. wychodza poand norma jak watroba jest juz w naprawde fatalnym stanie.jak sie dzieje zle to czesto proby watrobowe wychodza niezle.u mojego synka tak bylo.proby watrobowe ok a tylko zote rece i stopy od srodka.dopiero badania zagranica pokazaly jak bardzo powaznie moje dziecko mialo chora watrobe

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam problem od 3 dni mam żółte ręce stopy oraz ból wątroby. Nie pale nie pije alkoholu. Co ja mam robić boje sie

----------


## pimpam

Na początek zrobić badanie krwi - próby wątrobowe: bilirubinę, aspat, alat. Gdy będą podwyższone to wtedy dalsza diagnostyka.
Mozna też zbadać CRP.
Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Badania w normie. Boli mnie wątroba i troche nerki i te żółte ręce i stopy. Co robić

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, czy ktoras z wcześniej piszących tu osób znalazła rozwiązanie problemu zażółcenia? Mam żółte ręce, twarz..też zero alkoholu, papierosów i karotenu. Aspat i alat też ok...już brak mi sił, lekarze...ehhh..szkoda słów. Niech ktoś coś napisze ...proszę  :Frown:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Też mam żółte dłonie i stopy. Czy komuś udało rozwiazac ten problem?

----------

